# The full cycle complete...Cardinal Shrimp



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

More Cardinal Shrimp breeding success!

I now have had my first berried (in captivity) female give birth! There are 7 newly hatched that I can see in my tank and perhaps a few more hidden. This is a exciting day for me and it was about 20 days from berry to birth. I still have 6 berried and waiting on them now and should be within 3 to 4 days.

I will indeed pay attention to survival rate as well and let you know how it goes. I was able to observe this from start to finish and this is further evidence these shrimp will be showing up as "captive bred" in the hobby soon and the destruction of their natural habitat will perhaps slow.

There are more than a dozen folks that I know of in the US that have so far been successful and surely there are more. 

Cheers, Bill


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations Bill. That is very exciting indeed. Any idea what the egg capacity has been for the berried females? Also, how large are these shrimp ending up as mature adults?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hurrah! I know how you feel! I hope you have a great batch that survives!!


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice job! Got any pics?


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I guess they are close to 5/8 of an inch or perhaps 3/4 on the larger ones. I'd say 10 to 15 eggs is max as the eggs are basically normal size for dwarf shrimp and the young are born at about 2mm size.

I will try for a couple photos, but my glass is covered with a lot of boi film. I took a few this morning, but the quality was bad.


----------



## chucknorris (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats Bill!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

congrats on the shrimp!


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

That is great Bill. Some of the early information on those guys was that adult size was 1cm. It is nice to hear that some of them are getting much larger than that.


----------



## DBL TAP (Apr 21, 2008)

Bill you're da man! Please post some pics when you get a chance to.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (May 13, 2010)

Hi, 

I know that is was a long time ago. But how are your cardinals now?


----------

